# Mavs' starting backcourt



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Who will Dallas start at PG and SG to start next season? The way I see it, they have three options...

1) PG: Jason Terry, SG: Jerry Stackhouse
2) PG: Devin Harris, SG: Jason Terry
3) PG: Jason Terry, SG: Greg Buckner


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I want number 3 but I am sure it'll be number 2. You can take out number 1 because Stack doesnt like to start and I know Avery wouldnt want to start him if he didnt have to.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> I want number 3 but I am sure it'll be number 2. You can take out number 1 because Stack doesnt like to start and I know Avery wouldnt want to start him if he didnt have to.


wow i agree with MFFL.. amazing!?!?!?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for making my day :laugh:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yep, I would like number 3 also, but I also like the Terry/Devin combo. Im sure number 3 would be in best interest of the team because Devin doesnt like to start either, but I doubt its going to happen


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Number 1. 2 and 3 are just too small for me.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Number 1. 2 and 3 are just too small for me.


 :eek8:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I want #2. It'll be #3.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> :eek8:


Why...........are you shocked? I've said this before. I've told you before. 

Is my logic shocking? What's wrong with wanting a traditional backcourt?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I think Avery agrees with me here that we need Buck in the starting lineup no matter what. We need to set the tone defensively early on. That's why Griff was part of the lineup that was winning 80% of the time (though that may be decieiving when you consider the second best lineup, that was winning 77% of the time, was Terry-Daniels-Van Horn-Nowitzki-Dampier). That said, I do believe that more than possibly any team has ever done, the starting lineup will fluctuate based on the matchup. Versus San Antonio? No doubt Devin starts (they have no answer for him). Versus a team like Seattle? No doubt Buck starts (containing a strong 2 guard like Ray Allen would be a problem for Terry and Harris, both average defenders at best).


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Why...........are you shocked? I've said this before. I've told you before.
> 
> Is my logic shocking? What's wrong with wanting a traditional backcourt?


I was not shocked, just didn't understand what you meant.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

He means they're too small height wise...two point guards that are barely six feet tall is not a traditional backcourt.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> He means they're too small height wise...two point guards that are barely six feet tall is not a traditional backcourt.


Thanks Stack and i agree.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Id like to see Buckner and Terry start. Start out the game with good defense so the other team cant get in a groove and let the bench come in and shoot it out.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Id like to see Buckner and Terry start. Start out the game with good defense so the other team cant get in a groove and let the bench come in and shoot it out.


Good post!


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Is Buckner really better than Harris on defense? I kinda doubt that. Harris is 6'3 and Buckner is 6'4 so there really isn't much size difference. Harris is clearly the better offensive player. Now that Harris has a solid backup I don't see why Harris shouldn't start.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Buckner's considered one of the better defenders in the league...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Yep, I would like number 3 also, but I also like the Terry/Devin combo. Im sure number 3 would be in best interest of the team because *Devin doesnt like to start either*, but I doubt its going to happen


Well, I think Devin would like to start, but, when he started, he didn't look ready for it....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Who will Dallas start at PG and SG to start next season? The way I see it, they have three options...
> 
> 1) PG: Jason Terry, SG: Jerry Stackhouse
> 2) PG: Devin Harris, SG: Jason Terry
> 3) PG: Jason Terry, SG: Greg Buckner


I think we will see #2 and #3 both used depending on the opponent. For the slower, defense-oriented opponents like Spurs, you will see #2. For faster, offense-oriented opponents like Suns, you'll see #3.

Considering AJ is more defense-oriented and let Griff 45 games out of the 52 games he played, I expect more #3 than #2.


----------

